# Cannot upgrade from retail 8.1 to win 10 home



## davido-23 (Feb 27, 2008)

Hi, I'm trying to upgrade from my retail win 8.1 to win 10... I've tried both windows update and usb creation tool and no joy installation always gets stuck at 32%... I've left it for hours and nothing.... I've also disabled widows defender and firewall, disabled wifi etc disconnected all usb devices and all hdd's apart from boot frive.

Can anyone help I've been googling this for days, many thanks


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

please start listing all that has been tried
It would help if this could be in the format of 1,2,3, etc
Apart of course from the attempts through windows update and the media creation tool, and the disabling and disconnection

For instance, has a system file check been run
Is Windows fully updated, including optional updates
See this for a starting procedure

1. Download the latest available Windows 10 drivers for that computer. Store them on a disc or USB thumb drive. Important drivers you should try to obtain include Chipset, Network and Video Drivers.
If there are updates to your windows 8.1 drivers especially for the motherboard chipset etc and checking any information on the motherboard site regarding 10 then install those updates
*Uninstall any security software before attempting to upgrade. that is NOT required with Defender and windows firewall but is with other third party protection programs*

Disable any encryption software you might have installed.
Disable/uninstall disk utility software such as DVD/CD burning utilities or third party defragment programs such as Perfect Disk.
Make sure your computer is updated (devices and applications).
Disconnect any external devices before installing.
Check your hard disk for any errors:
- Click Start
- Type: CMD
- Right click CMD then click Run as administrator
At the Command Prompt, type: chkdsk /f
Exit the command prompt.
Although that is not considered necessary on windows 8.1 the file system been to some extent self-checking I still recommend it
When you restart your system, your computer will be scanned for errors and attempts will be made to correct them.
Run a system file check on sfc /scannow 
If it returns errors that could NOT be repaired run a DISM restore health cmd
* Dism /Online /Cleanup-Image /RestoreHealth *if that returns health restored reboot and re run a system file check, which all being well should then return all in order
*Disable Start items:*

Click Start
Type: MSCONFIG.
Hit Enter on your keyboard
On the General tab, click Selective Startup.
Under Selective Startup, click to clear the Load Startup Items check box.
Click the Services tab, click to select the Hide All Microsoft Services check box, and then click Disable All.
Click OK.
When you are prompted, click Restart.
11. Try the upgrade again


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

How are you doing with this, I see that you have read my reply


----------



## davido-23 (Feb 27, 2008)

Thanks for the info but I haven't had time to try yet I let you know with any progress, many thanks


----------



## davido-23 (Feb 27, 2008)

Done all you recommended.... install still getting stuck at 32% 6% installeing devices.... left it over night.... didnt s?on, any other ideas? thanks


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

1. was the system file check - all in order
2. If not was the DISM health restored and then
3. Was the system file check all in order
4. I thought I had mentioned it but I did NOT I apologise - disable your wireless connection
adapter
5. ARE all updates done including optional - an August update was issued for 8.1 - that reported better upgrade procedure to 10

send me please a paste of the results of this
http://static.techguy.org/download/SysInfo.exe


----------



## davido-23 (Feb 27, 2008)

Not at my pc now... will send results tomorrow... many thanks


----------



## davido-23 (Feb 27, 2008)

Hi, I followed your suggestions... firstly system file check all ok after DISM health checker fixed some errors, now all in order. Once windows update was downloaded I disabled my wireless, also disabled startup items and tried the upgrade again... unfortunately to no avail... again installation hangs at 32 %. After hours on the phone with microsoft they say my Asus Z97 pro wifi motherboard is not compatible! no way as on the asus website there are windows 10 64 bit drivers etc available to download.

The only thing I can think is that there are alot of failed windows updates particularly for office 2003... any ideas, many thanks... sorry was unable to copy results (a bit beyond me), cheers


----------



## managed (May 24, 2003)

Have you tried the Media Creation Tool's 'Upgrade this PC now' option ? A friend managed to install 10 with that even though the Windows Update method failed, he couldn't use the Windows Update method because it said his Graphics card didn't have Windows 10 drivers available but using the MCT 'Upgrade...' installed a generic Graphics driver and completed ok.

So I suspect the freeze is due to Graphics driver problems.
(Also Windows XP used to freeze at 32% for the same reason, not sure if that is relevant though).


----------



## davido-23 (Feb 27, 2008)

I've taken out the graphics card... but maybe there is a driver I have to disable? any ideas


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

Re



> sorry was unable to copy results (a bit beyond me), cheers


You simply right click - the white box with your spec - if it is highlighted already
click copy - and right click on reply here on this topic and paste

if it is not highlighted the info in the white box
then on right click - select all

see screenshot


----------



## davido-23 (Feb 27, 2008)

Exactly what results do you need? And how do I find them, many thanks


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

I am confused
I asked you to send me some system specs and provided the link post 6
you said post 8 - unable to copy results
I presumed you meant results of the link
please send those
if you however meant results of the system file check or the DISM - I do not need those as the DISM fixed the errors you say


----------



## davido-23 (Feb 27, 2008)

Ok got it you simply want system specs no problem, will do in the morning, many thanks.


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

> The only thing I can think is that there are alot of failed windows updates particularly for office 2003


I did not think Office 2003 was compatible with 8
However if there are many failed updates then there is something wrong and more than likely that is why 10 will not install
On the notifications area do you have - the upgrade to 10 icon
Sorting this - requires more than the occasional visit to the forum, so I suggest you arrange when your commitments allow to spend some time with me
I am online usually from about 2000 to 0100 UK time most evenings


----------



## davido-23 (Feb 27, 2008)

Success!!! I simply updated my bios and it installed in no time... thanks for your help guys.... liking windows 10


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

Pleased it is sorted


----------

